# Question



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What is the best and easy way to cut the stem on a wine glass? I have busted 2 so far(but no bloody cuts yet) and still don't have a smooth cut.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I would think a Dremel tool etched cut all around and a little tap oughta do it..

If you keep bustin' em..might be a good idea to just BUY the kit and get one ready to go without a stem....

or you might try this...with string and nail polish remover....






AND..what the heck are you gonna do with wine glasses.???..We're supposed to be on an 'iced tea only' diet...:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mrs. Bobby is not on the "iced tea only" diet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Mrs. Bobby is not on the "iced tea only" diet.


She probably NEEDS a little 'nip' every now and then to put up with the old phart....:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you said it, not me.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

It might be better to order the glass ware from here...

You will probably need a diamond blade to cut your own and it will need to be water cooled.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...emium_Glass_Stemware___premium_stemware?Args=


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Have you tried a hammer and chisel? I agree with Tortuga, a score and tap should possibly work? I dunno myself, but only guessing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well I found a way to cut the wine glass. Here is what I did with it. The wood is spalted hackberry and it was almost too spalted.hwell: It was coming of in chunks instead of cutting off. I finally got it done though.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks good Bobby. I sure like Spalted Hackberry, but have seen first hand that that stuff gets too dry, too fast.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good job. Can't beat that Hackberry. Glad you got it done without cutting yourself to ribbons.


----------



## ottert (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice.
How did you end up cutting the glass?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I found a glass cutter and made a scribe mark all the way around the stem. Then heated it with a pencil torch then dipped in water. Snapped right off real pretty.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, from what I know of you Bobby, you are a get-er-done no matter what kind of guy. With you, there isn't a "well, it can be done", you will fiknd a way and it it done. Way to go.


----------

